# Greece and current crisis



## cpeloquin

Hi, 

I'm writing on behalf of the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. We're looking to talk to people who've been personally affected by the economic situation in Greece. And what you think of the proposed bailout package. Send me a PM with your e-mail if you're interested in talking about this.


----------



## lois1

*re affected people in greece*

xxx deleted post, meant to be a private message


----------



## lois1

*re affected people in greece*

deleted post


----------



## Aigul

Hi!

My friend wrote the article about the crisis in Greece and his opinion. He doesn't know neither English nor Greek, but some translated the article in Greek (native translators did it for him). He wants to post it Greek news blogs and any other sites, but we don't know which sites are appropriate for this kind of articles and which of them are popular in Greece. Could you please help and give me some links or at least names of such sites.

Thanks. Any help is appreciated.


----------

